# Eye Contact...Good Progress.



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Over the past week I have been working on maintaining eye contact with people. This has been a struggle for a long time. I always look away or can't look people in the eye, whether it's a normal conversation or just walking around.

I've actually made good progress by forcing myself to not look away. It can be rather frustrating sometimes because the urge to look away is so strong. But it's actually getting easier and random people have smiled and said hello to me or initiated conversation.

Nothing major, but it's a start.


----------



## bakariu (Mar 22, 2011)

Good for you man keep up the good work. Like you I struggle with eye contact man my problems is a look too long because I'm super nervous but we'll get it man we just gotta find that balance


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yay  that is major for some people. I need to work on it too.


----------



## scaliesmark (May 9, 2012)

Congrats! Working on somting like that has to be hard, I know it was for me during my first major bout with SA. For you to go through with it and push yourself like that takes a lot of guts.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations, good for you for working on that, eye contact is really hard for me as well. Come to think of it, I really should start to work on that. You've inspired me!!!


----------



## SAM101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Good for you, im glad it gets easier.

I have major trouble with eye contact, especially with people in authority. Thats why i try never to sit infront of someone, i rather sit besides them as it doesnt look so weird if you cant maintain eye contact. Thank god for swivel chairs.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

good stuff huh. i know it is tough thing for some of us. i cant even look at my family in the eye lol. i have had times where i could fine.i need to find out why that was.


----------



## TallTorontoGuy (May 13, 2012)

Good for you. I also struggle with eye contact, as I'm worried about people thinking I'm odd for looking them right in the eye. Probably because I find it odd. But when it works, it makes it easier to connect with someone.


----------



## kimtsan (May 10, 2012)

I need to work on this, too...I can meet people in the eyes out of politeness but it's excruciating inside. I'm always in this perpetual, internal turmoil and extreme self-consciousness...most of the time I can't hear anything the other person is saying because I'm forcing myself to look them in the eye. 

Congrats to your progress + keep up the good work!!


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Heck ya. Good job mate!


----------

